# Alfred's Whiskey Cottage



## Rubex (Sep 13, 2015)

This little cottage sits on the edge of a village in Norfolk. I'm presuming the owner of the cottage was called Alfred, given the Christmas card written to him. It is very apparent he liked Teacher's whiskey given the amount of empty bottles lying around. They were all over the cottage: under the bed, on bed side tables, in wardrobes and drawers - everywhere!

I've been in quite a few houses with personal belongings in them, but I thought this cottage had quite a sad aura about it. Maybe Alfred had nobody to look after him in his old age, or maybe no one cared. On the other hand, he could have just loved a drink and was perfectly happy!









































































Thanks for looking, and thanks for taking me Mikeymutt!

Rubex


----------



## Telf. (Sep 13, 2015)

Great report there, looks like he loved a smoke and drink, any sign of what year it was last in use?


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 13, 2015)

Lovely photo's, Most old houses like this make you think about the previous owner.


----------



## smiler (Sep 13, 2015)

Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 13, 2015)

Lovely set there, good work as always. 
That is a few gallons of whiskey he's consumed!


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 13, 2015)

Blergh, teachers! Grim!


----------



## ironsky (Sep 13, 2015)

A man who liked a strong drink, the old Teachers bottles labels went out of production many years ago. I'm a bit of a whisky fan but I don't remember that style of label. Thanks for the report.


----------



## smiler (Sep 13, 2015)

ironsky said:


> A man who liked a strong drink, the old Teachers bottles labels went out of production many years ago. I'm a bit of a whisky fan but I don't remember that style of label. Thanks for the report.



So am I but Irish not Scotch


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 13, 2015)

At hats a great report of a great place rubex..so glad you liked this one.and your right there is a sad feeling to it.glad you felt that too.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 13, 2015)

Another great set there Rubex, i liked this one even reading the report make you feel some what sad.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 14, 2015)

Cigarettes and alcohol. How we doth numb our feelings to this cruel world. Great report...


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 14, 2015)

What's the mysterious "mist" in the 14th photo? Alfred himself?  some beautiful photos as ever Rubex, I do enjoy the full room shots you take showcasing the full decay..


----------



## odeon master (Sep 14, 2015)

Enjoyed looking at this, looks like its been left a long time, 20 years i'd say.
Quaint looking cottage from the outside, i would have thought it would have made a nice house for someone


----------

